# Another newbie...



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi, I'm a new forum user from London. I'm currently cat-less (although hopefully this situation can be remedied soon...). I was looking at the photo gallery section of this site - wow, such gorgeous cats! Anyway, I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, fellow European!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. What kind of kitty are you considering getting? There are lots of breeds here and lot of rescues also. I think you will enjoy being here!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum 
- you will have fun and learn lots of things like all of us!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forums! I bet you'll be getting a cat in no time, especially spending time here!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Take your time searching for the kitty that will adopt you. If you have a particular breed in mind, take the time to study all you can about that breed. Oh yeah, and ask questions here, because there are some great folk here that will enjoy helping you out.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums..you are where I was at 1 year ago, catless that is.
Like Mike said do some research before adopting a kitty, the more you know the better you two will be for each other..these forums are exceptional, glad to have you here


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm probably going to settle for a rescue cat. It would be nice to have a pedigree (my previous cats have been non-pedigrees) but think I'd rather adopt an unwanted cat that deserved a second chance. Besides, there's an RSPCA cat shelter near where I live that my friends and family have had cats from, so I'll start looking there.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

That's wonderful of you  All cats deserve a loving home but a rescue kitty doubly so b/c either her or her ancestors ended up unwanted. People that cares picked her up and now she's waiting for you..who knows you might see a pedigree or mixed cat too, any moggie would do :wink: 
Best of luck in finding your kitty


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I'm sure a wonderful cat will choose you! There are often pure bred cats in the shelters, if you want one. But pick the one that "speaks" to your heart.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

CasablancasChick said:


> I'm probably going to settle for a rescue cat. It would be nice to have a pedigree (my previous cats have been non-pedigrees) but think I'd rather adopt an unwanted cat that deserved a second chance.


Good for you! And remember, as Jeanie has pointed out, there are purebreds in the shelters. My Angel is a rescue kitty. I have never regretted the day she adopted me.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Thankyou for your kind wishes! As Jeanie says, you can usually tell when you 'connect' with an animal. I'll keep you updated on what happens!


----------

